# GUI with many functionalities for IB Gateway/TWS



## whacky (3 August 2015)

Hello All,

I have coded up a VB.NET GUI interface using IB's C# API that connects to IB Gateway/TWS. I have tried to include as many functionalities/features as possible. Currently, I need some feedback on what people think of the GUI interface and if someone wants to contribute to this project I will be more than happy .  I have made the code and the project itself readily available on GitHub and BitBucket, thus keeping it open-source! Below is the GitHub and BitBucket links.  The GUI framework has been designed in a way that a user can insert their own automation routines to help with automated trading.  

GitHub: https://github.com/virusme/GUI-Interface-to-Interactive-Brokers-IB-Gateway/wiki

BitBucket: https://bitbucket.org/whacky/gui-interface-to-interactive-brokers-ib-gateway/wiki/Home

Screenshots: https://github.com/virusme/GUI-Interface-to-Interactive-Brokers-IB-Gateway/wiki/Screen-shots

If you have feature requests or if you find bugs please do report them via GitHub or BitBucket.  If you feel the entire design itself if flawed please do let me know as it will help me improve my skills.

It will be nice to see this project get more matured and feature rich.

I have also written classes that are useful for report generation and emailing, if anyone is interested I can look at open-sourcing that too.

Thank you,
The Portfolio Trader
http://www.theportfoliotrader.com


----------



## Toothyfish (4 August 2015)

Wow! Very impressive and generous of you to share Whacky.
Havent had time to look in detail but very impressed.


----------



## whacky (4 August 2015)

Toothyfish said:


> Wow! Very impressive and generous of you to share Whacky.
> Havent had time to look in detail but very impressed.





Thank you!


----------



## CanOz (4 August 2015)

whacky said:


> Thank you!




Whacky, good stuff. In a way I guess I'm stunned no one else had tried this...well maybe they have but this is the fist I've seen. IBs tws is the most unintuitive price of garbage I've ever used. I think allot of people might be willing to pay a small fee for something more intuitive...well done to keep it open source!


----------



## whacky (5 August 2015)

CanOz said:


> Whacky, good stuff.




Thanks CanOz. If you can give it a try and provide some feedback that will be great!


----------

